# For those who like big organs......



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2014)

Last year we had a short holiday in the Netherlands to celebrate our 40th wedding  aniversary.  This coincided with the 'open monuments day' when many historical buildings were open.  This is a view of the organ in Utrecht cathedral.  The organ contains parts of an earlier instrument dating from around 1570 with later additions between 1640 and 1830.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2014)

That certainly is the biggest organ I've seen in a while, Capt. Lightning.


----------



## Pam (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty. I missed that when I went to Utrecht... but I was only about 14 at the time and not interested in organs then.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 9, 2014)

_What a magnificent organ, i bet it sounds awesome too_


----------



## Raven (Apr 9, 2014)

That is a beautiful organ and I bet you had a wonderful holiday

.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2014)

What a beautiful specimen !  I'd love to hear it being played.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's a rather more spectacular one I took some years ago in Copenhagen, Denmark.  It is the organ of Vor Frelsers Kirke (Our Saviour's church)- carved from lime  wood.  The church also has a spiral staircase that corkscrews up the OUTSIDE of the spire!



When you see it - the organ appears to float in space because of the way it sits relative to the wall.  The ceiling is also special - dark blue pattern with stars at the corners.  I'm not religeous, but this place just fills you with awe.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2014)

Also beautiful.    Wonder why the elephants ?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah, apparently                      in 1693 King Christian V of Denmark & Norway,  was  the founder of the most prestigious                      order in Denmark  - *The Order                      of the Elephant* - which influenced the decoration                      of the Church.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Captain.


----------

